# The Ways-to-Get-AC-Bonuses Thread



## Felon (Jun 8, 2006)

As I don't seem to be the only person interested in designing lightly-armored, high AC characters, I thought it might be informative to start a thread that collects information on characters options (mainly feats, class features, and magic items) that provide AC increases. Don't include the most standard ways: armor or shields, or the basic bonuses provided by universal tactics like taking cover or fighting defensively (that stuff's a given).

Feel free to continue the numbering:

*1) Monk base class:* Add Wisdom to AC when unarmored, gains +1 AC every five levels.

*2) Scout base class (CV):* +1 AC when using Skirmish class feature starting at 3rd level and increasing by +1 every four levels afterward.

*3) Combat Expertise feat:* Trade off -1 BAB for +1 AC, max +5/

*4) Dodge feat:* +1 AC against one designated opponent.

*5) Expeditious Dodge feat (RoW):* +2 AC after moving at least 40 feet in a round.

*6) Einhander feat (PHB II):* +2 AC when fighting defensively while wielding a one-handed weapon in one hand and nothing in the other.

*7) Dervish PrC (CW):* +1 AC every 4 levels, at 7th level gains Elaborate Parry (+4 AC when fighting defensively).

*8) Thief-Acrobat PrC (CV):* +1 AC at 2nd level, +2 at 4th level, increases by 1 when fighting defensively/todal defense.


----------



## Three_Haligonians (Jun 8, 2006)

9) Dusty Rose Ioun Stone: +1 insight bonus to AC

10) _Haste_ spell, either from Boots of Speed, Armour of Speed or the actual spell - +1 haste bonus to AC

J from Three Haligonians


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

11) Duelist PrC--Int Bonus to AC (capped in the newer nerfed version)

12) Mystic Wanderer PrC--Divine bonus equal to your Charisma bonus to AC (note this stacks with #13)

13) Nymph--Charisma bonus to AC


----------



## Tsillanabor (Jun 8, 2006)

14) Tempest from Complete Adventure gains bonuses when fighting with two weapons

15) Ninja gets same bonus as Monk

edit-too slow


----------



## MarkB (Jun 8, 2006)

16) Knight base class (PHBII) - gain Shield Block class feature for Dodge-like AC bonus vs. one selected opponent when using a shield.

17) Shield Proficiency feat (PHBII) - gain additional +1 shield bonus to AC when using selected shield type

18) Shield Ward feat (PHBII) - apply Shield bonus to touch AC and some opposed rolls


----------



## Vrecknidj (Jun 8, 2006)

19) Cat's grace.


----------



## Machiavelli (Jun 8, 2006)

20) Mage Armor - Spell with +4 AC bonus.  Stacks with basically nothing.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jun 8, 2006)

21) Barkskin: +2 enhancement bonus to natural armor at CL 3, +1/6 levels, max +5

22) Various polymorphing effects that change your natural armor bonus from +0 (most PC races, anyway) to something higher.  Stacks with #21.

Haven


----------



## Magesmiley (Jun 8, 2006)

Not sure if you wanted only stuff for lightly-armored characters or not, but I'll toss some of the ones for more heavily-armored characters in for completeness.

23. Dwarf (+4 dodge vs giants)
24. Titan Fighting (RoS) (expands the racial dodge bonus, such as the dwarf's, to anything larger than the character)
25. Dwarven Defender PrC - AC bonus as levels increase (+1/3 levels or so), plus Defensive Stance ability (+4 Dodge bonus)
26. Heavy Armor Optimization (RoS) +1 AC when wearing heavy armor
27. Improved Heavy Armor Optimization (RoS) +1 AC when wearing heavy armor
28. 8th level Dwarf Fighter substitution level (RoS) +1 AC when wearing heavy armor
29. Dragon Disciple PrC - Natural Armor (+1 to +3, depending on level)


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

30: Amulet of Natural Armor
31: Robes/Bracers of Armor
32: Ring of Protection
33: Warmind Class Ability.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 8, 2006)

34) Improved Natural Armour feat.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jun 8, 2006)

35. Two Weapon Defense (+1 shield bonus to AC)
36. Improved Two Weapon Defense (+2 shield bonus to AC)
37. Greater Two Weapon Defense (+3 shield bonus to AC)
38. Improved Buckler Defense (allows use of buckler AC in offhand while wielding two weapons)


----------



## Nail (Jun 8, 2006)

39) Custom magic items using core DMG rules: +8 Armor bonus to AC, +5 Natural armor bonus to AC, +5 Insight bonus to AC, +5 Deflection bonus to AC, +5 Luck bonus to AC, +5 Sacred bonus to AC, +5 Profane bonus to AC, +5 inherent bonus to AC,.....


For extra fun, combine a sacred with a profane bonus.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jun 8, 2006)

40. Improved Combat Expertise (allows up to your BaB tradeoff to AC)
41. Divine Shield (adds Charisma bonus to AC with use of turn attempt)


----------



## dagger (Jun 8, 2006)

*Here You Go*

<From wizards...>


```
[b][color=red]*CONSTITUTION*[/color][/b]
CLASSES
Deepwarden 2           Races of Stone p105 3.5    AC
```


```
[b][color=red]*INTELLIGENCE*[/color][/b]
Class/Feat/Race        Source                     Bonus
 RACES/TEMPLATES
 CLASSES
Blade Singer 1         Complete Warrior p17 3.5   AC
Duellist 1             DMG p185 3.5               AC
Iajutsu Master         OA p41 3.0                 AC
Invisible Blade 1      Complete Warrior p44 3.5   AC
 FEATS
Kung Fu Genius         Dragon #319 p?             Monk Powers (replaces Wis)
 SPELLS/POWERS
Control Body           XPH p86 3.5                Attack, Damage & AC
```


```
[b][color=red]*WISDOM*[/color][/b]
Class/Feat/Race        Source                     Bonus
 RACES/TEMPLATES
Saint Template         BoED 9185 3.5              AC, +2 LA
 CLASSES
Dragon warrior 1/2     Dragon #298 p104 3.0       Hit Points/AC
Monk 1                 PHB p39 3.5                AC (Doesn't stack with Ninja)
Ninja 1                Complete Adv. p5 3.5       AC (Doesn't stack with Monk)
 SPELLS/POWERS
 EQUIPMENT
Monk's Belt            DMG p248 3.5               AC (listed as "Belt, Monk's")
```


```
[b][color=red]*CHARISMA*[/color][/b]
Class/Feat/Race        Source                     Bonus
 RACES/TEMPLATES
Astral Stalker         MM3 p12 3.5                AC/saves, 12 HD +6 LA
Gloura                 Underdark p88 3.5          AC/Saves, 7 HD +2 LA
Incorporeal Sub-type   MM p310 3.5                AC (list of incorporeal monsters on p5, also Ritual of Transfiguration from SS and Ghostform spell from CA)
Nymph                  MM p197 3.5                AC/Saves, 6HD +7 LA
Grimwierd              MMIII p75 3.5              AC/Saves, 12HD +3 LA
 CLASSES
Arcane Duellist 2      [URL=http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/re/20030224a]Online[/URL]                     AC
Mystic Wonderer        Magic of Faerun p35 3.0    AC
Risen Martyr 2         BoED p68 3.5               AC
Tattooed Monk 5        Complete Warrior p82 3.5   Any statistic (including charisma), limited uses/day
Warmage 1/3/5          Dragonlance 5th p?         AC for 1/2/3 allies within 30'
Wilder                 XPH p29 3.5                Touch AC (cannot exceed normal AC)
 FEATS
Ascetic Mage           Complete Adv. p105 3.5     AC, switches Monk/Ninja bonus from Wis to Cha
Battledance            Dragon 297 p28 3.0         EPIC FEAT: Attack, AC, and Reflex saves
Divine Shield          Complete Warrior p106 3.5  AC
 SPELLS/POWERS
Ruin Delver's Fortune  [URL=http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/fw/20041022a]Online[/URL]                     Choose one Save or SR or AC.
```


----------



## Nail (Jun 8, 2006)

Ummmmm....WTF?


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Jun 8, 2006)

Did someone mention Dodge feat yet?

Giantbane tactacile feat...

Fighting Defensively
Aid Another (which multiple circumstances of this stack)


----------



## dagger (Jun 8, 2006)

Nail said:
			
		

> Ummmmm....WTF?




Figured folks could weed through that and pick out stuff that might help.....


I cleaned it up and took out non AC related stuff. 

The lists are missing the newer books though.


----------



## Nail (Jun 8, 2006)

Ah.   (Thanks for removing the non-AC stuff!)

I didn't know WotC even published such "lists".  Helpful.


----------



## dagger (Jun 8, 2006)

My fault, its actually from some folks on the message board....you know those optimizers.  Here is the original thread...


http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=320889


----------



## Nail (Jun 8, 2006)

Now we're talkin'.  Thanks!


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Jun 9, 2006)

Psionic Dodge from XPB. 

5 Ranks in Tumble increases the bonus for fighting defensively.

Halfling Gnome, or other Small race.

Do you want spells or powers?


----------



## Paraxis (Jun 9, 2006)

My favorite add on for monks or druids (even better monk/druids) vow of poverty gives you a +4 _exalted_ bonus to armor class and it goes up by one every 3rd character level.


----------



## Nail (Jun 9, 2006)

...but the _exalted_ bonus is essientially an _armor_ bonus, dressed up.  The two don't stack.


----------

